# can't find winXP sound drivers for vaio laptop



## jak24022 (Jul 17, 2007)

I am having the same problem as explain in this thread http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10/need-lan-express-as-ieee-802-11-wireless-lan-driver-167064.html
except I am having trouble locating sound drivers for my VGN-N250N/B... the drivers on sony's site seem to not work with XP.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi, jak24002
I will try to help, did you dowgrade from Vista to XP?
Are there any other drivers you are missing for this model. Please go to device manager and see if there are any errors (yellow or red exclamation points) and post them. Be sure to look in hidden view also.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## jak24022 (Jul 17, 2007)

Yes, I downgraded to XP because the laptop doesn't really have the hardware to support vista.
Errored Devices (yellow):
-Ethernet Controller
-Mass Storage Controller
-PCI Device
-SM Bus Controller
I found a working graphics driver on google and the net adapter driver from that other thread.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

All these are missing drivers. Does this laptop have internet access? If it does run a full microsoft update. I will see if I can find these addtional drivers in the meantime.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi jak24022,
Here is a link for your sound card. Down load Realtek High definition Audio for XP:
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=3&GetDown=false#High Definition Audio Codecs
I would also suggest you download the read me txt. (Same Link)
Be sure to see my previous post!
Let me know if this driver works and check the device manager again for errors and post them.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## jak24022 (Jul 17, 2007)

Yeah the driver works, all the previous errors are still there though. Thanks man.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Glad you got your sound going
Did you do the full udate?
Please list what errors you have left. 
If you wish, I will try to find those drivers.
Thanks,
PS. Do the update thing first.


----------



## cblnpt (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi

I have the same identical problem on the same VGN-N250N laptop. Got so tired of Vista that i just reformatted to XP. Now i have several unrecongizeable devices. Can you help? I've tried searching everywhere. There's no connection to the internet from the laptop so i'm having to download drivers onto a pen drive. Here are the drivers needed

1. Ethernet Controller
2. Mass Storage Controller
3. Network Controller
4. PCI Device
5. SM Bus Controller
6. USB Controller
7. Unknown Device
8. Video Controller
9. Video Controller (VGA) Compatible


Please let me know if you know where the drivers are. I need it desperately, have a meeting next week. 

thanks so much!!!!!!


----------



## pasound (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm presently working on "downgrading" a similar VAIO laptop - a VGN-N32SE. Best clue to the actual drivers for XP was to download all the drivers for Vista from Sony with their DownloadTaxi - it saves a nice list of the exact hardware name and versions that you can print out. A google of the exact names in quotes got me to most of the mfg. sites for XP drivers.

Odds are, the chipset is Intel, the video is Mobile Intel, the sound is RealTek HD Audio, the ethernet is a Marvel Yukon adapter, and the wirelsss is a LAN-Express AS IEEEE, with a Conexant Soft V92 modem, Texas Instruments flash reader, and an Alps pointing device.

On mine, I still can't get the Conexant modem drivers to work - I get an odd error message. The wireless drivers installed, and it looks like it's working, but it does not connect to my AP.

So, it's still a work-in-progress, but I have enough of it up and running to get online and do standard things. The chipset drivers would not install untill I completed installation of SP2, otherwise, everything seems stable.


----------



## sergio cruz (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi Bccomp, I'm having the same problem as Jak24022, but I'm using a Vaio VGN-N31M/W.
I had a look in my system and I found those drivers missing:
01 - Mass Storage Controller
02 - SM Bus Controller
03 - Video Controller
04 - Video Controller (VGA) Compatible
05 - Ethernet Controller
06 - Ethernet Controller
07 - PCI Device
Could You give me a hand in it please?
Thank's a million //// Sergio


----------



## pasound (Sep 17, 2007)

Download the current Vista drivers from Sony's site using the DownloadTaxi, and it will give you all the identities of the hardware in the extra information files it creates. Then you can google the names in quotes and usually find the good XP drivers.


----------



## sergio cruz (Sep 21, 2007)

Thank You Pasound, I'll do that.


----------



## ameno (Dec 13, 2007)

heya how r u? i got sony viao vgn-n31m/w and looking for it winxp drivers, i hope that anyone would help me with it


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi to ALL,
Although we at TSF are here to help you, It is impossible to help a member (and not confuse others) when other members jump in on a thread. You may have the same systems as others or close to it, but that may not be the case. Also when downgrading a computer there are certain steps to be followed. I would advise you to start your own threads and PM me when posted. This will allow more members to see your thread and not a hijacked one.
I will have this thread closed.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

@ ameno: Please create a thread of your own (to avoid confusion). 

Thread closed.


----------

